# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Pin Champagne x SPOG = Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost.

## Corey Woods

Wow.  What a clutch!  I hoped I would have produced these guys this year I just didn't know I'd do it all in the same clutch.  I received 7 eggs from Pin Champagne pos het Orange Ghost x SPOG.  I purposely bred both my champagne males to ghost stock females to try and prove them out.  Well, one down one to go.

The litter consisted or the following;

0.1 Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost
0.1 Pastel Pin Champagne het Ghost
0.1 Pastel (maybe Pin??) Champagne het Ghost
1.0 Pastel Champagne het Ghost
1.0 Lemon Blast het Ghost
0.2 Pastel Het Ghost.

Here are some pictures;







Pastel Champagne Het Ghost Male



Pastel Pin Champagne Het Ghost Female



Pastel (maybe Pin??) Champagne Het Ghost Female.  I'll have to grow this one up a bit.  In photo's she looks like a pastel champagne and in person she looks like a pastel pin champagne.



Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost Female.  In person she is almost completely patternless with an orange hue to her.  In photos you see a very slight pattern.



Pastel Pin Champagne beside the Pastel Champagne.



Pastel (possible Pin) Champagne beside the Pastel Champagne.



Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost beside the Pastel Pin Champagne.



Pastel Champagne, Pastel Champagne Ghost, Pastel Pin Champagne.



Pastel Champagne beside the Lemon Blast.



Lemon Blast  Het Ghost male on his own.




Any ideas on a name for the Pastel Champagne, Pastel Pin Champagne and Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost?

Corey
PS My birthing record is up and running.  http://www.coreywoods.com/ball_birthing.php

----------

_joe23_ (06-19-2010),_jsmorphs2_ (06-19-2010)

----------


## nicktreb

Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost, Mimosa blast?

----------


## Liquid Snake

they're beautiful!

----------


## tonyaltn

Awesome animals!  :Good Job:

----------


## NomiGold

What a fantastic clutch! The odds were certainly in your favour! I'm afraid no names come to mind, but thank you for all the eye candy!  :Worship:

----------


## krinklebearcat

Quite the clutch!!! Congrats

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful babies!

----------


## PassionsPythons

Holy smokes... that clutch is amazing. Some really nice looking babies you got there. Thanks for sharing.  :Good Job:

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Unbelievable!  :Smile:  You definitely need to update us as they grow.  :Good Job:

----------


## joepythons

They are sweet  :Good Job:

----------


## redstormlax12

Congrats! What a great clutch. A little bit of everything. I cant imagine how they're going to look even after their first shed.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost, Mimosa blast?


now how exactly do I make that in liquor?

----------


## nicktreb

> now how exactly do I make that in liquor?


I can tell you champagne is involved

----------


## NomiGold

If one wanted to continue the champagne naming trend, for the pastel champagne ghost or the champagne ghost you could try Bellini (champagne x ripe peaches), Morning Glory (Champagne x Orange Juice x Something else I forget) or even just honey champagne. With the pin, well, just tacking 'pin' somewhere in the name usually suffices. 

One really fancy name is the Golden Millennium (Champagne x Liqueur x A golf leaf). A Gold Leaf. Really. 

Personally, I like Bellini the best. Sweet, like these snakes!  :Good Job:

----------


## jben

Beautiful!

----------


## Austin236

That is an amazing clutch i cant wait to get my first morph i have 4 normals right now.

----------


## Elise.m

They looks awesome. Congrats! I think I stared at those pictures for 15 mins...

----------


## Dave Green

Corey, the more I look at champagnes and champagne combos the more I love this gene.  Congrats!

----------


## garweft

That's a whole lot of genetics to produce something most people couldn't tell from any other white snake.

----------


## Gavin Cooper

Congrats Corey, they look amazing. Well amazing would be an understatement but you get the idea.



Gavin

----------


## AaronP

Congrats!  They're certaintly genetic powerhouses but they don't do much for me visually.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow those are amazing!!! The pastel champagnes are awesome!

----------


## Action Reptiles

Congrats Corey, those are unbelievable can't wait to see them with some size...  :Good Job:

----------


## LGL

Wow!! Congrats Corey! What an awesome clutch! I'm excited to see pictures of them once they've shed and as they mature. Cool stuff!

----------


## Corey Woods

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  Also, thanks for the input on the names.

Corey

----------


## merdcme

WHAT AN AMAZING CLUTCH!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Rolleyes2: congrats :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## aureptiles

I really want to see these when they're adults

----------


## OzzyBoids

Very Cool Corey!  Big Congrats... you have some real genetic powerhouses there.

I say keep it simple with the names... Mimosa Lemon Blast sums it up nicely.

Oz

----------


## Alice

Corey, you hit the jackpot with that clutch!  Big congrats. Major powerhouse snakes there.

----------


## joe23

> Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost, Mimosa blast?


would be a cool name- and it is easyer to say than pastel pinstripe champagne orange ghost

mimosa blast- comes way faster over my lips

the breeder has to decide...

----------


## iCandiExotics

:Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2: 

Amazing odds Corey. Wanna send me one over?  :Wink: 

-Daniel

----------


## Corey Woods

> Very Cool Corey!  Big Congrats... you have some real genetic powerhouses there.
> 
> I say keep it simple with the names... Mimosa Lemon Blast sums it up nicely.
> 
> Oz


Yes I was thinking the same thing.

Mimosa Blast = Pin Champagne Ghost
Mimosa Lemon Blast = Pastel Pin Champagne Ghost

Corey

----------

